# Is there like a preppers dictionary for newbs?



## Ame

I keep seeing all these acronyms and terms tossed about and I don't know what a lot of them mean. I tried looking around the forums to see if there was a section for new preppers and terminology but no luck. Anybody have a list of prepper terms and meanings?

I feel like such an idiot, haha, I'm sorry for bad questions.


----------



## jmh033089

don't feel like an idiot, and there is no bad question, just ask us we will be able to tell you...


----------



## JDE101

There are no such things as bad questions or dumb questions--except for those that go unasked. You can bet that any question you have, someone else also has it or has had it! That is, unless you are completely insane, and I doubt that is the case!


----------



## lyz.grace

.


----------



## lyz.grace

.


----------



## Lucky Jim

*ACRONYMS AND TERMS*
I found this list somewhere, it looks pretty complete but if any are missing, post them in this thread.
Some are used a lot, but others hardly at all, and I doubt whether most preppers know them all off by heart (I don't). 
No sweat, just write them in full in your posts if you like, that way people won't have to scramble for a list like this to refresh their memory..

ABC = Atomic, Bacteriological, Chemical

BBBB- Breathing, Bleeding, Breaks and Burns, order of diagnosis and treatment for casualties

BIVVY = Bivouac (type of shelter)

Bug Out = basically it means if you as a person or family have to flee your home, town or place of work because the place has become to dangerous to stay in.

BOB = Bug Out Bag. A Rucksack, travel bag or container containing survival tools, clothing, food and kit, should last 72 hours plus or even a few weeks if topped up from a cache.

BOR = Bug Out Route

BOV (1) = Bug Out Vest. A travel vest fitted out like a BOB

BOV (2) = Bug Out Vehicle. A vehicle modified to help you bug out and sustain you during your journey, In the US its often a 4x4 like a Jeep, and in Europe its often a camper van. BOVs really should be capable of being lived in for at least a week, so they should have sleeping space, cookers, water, toilet, storage etc. But in the US the trend is for big powerful go anywhere 4x4s. Single folks tend towards the 4x4s, family guys the campers. Some folks have B O Boats, other cycles, other horses and a few light aircraft / microlights.

Cache = A remotely located store of food, fuel, and extra kit for survivalists to draw on, usually sited somewhere along the chosen Bug Out Route

CASEVAC = Casualty Evacuation

EDC = Every Day Carry. Its a list of items that the seriously prepared will never venture out of the house without. Knife, Flashlight, Compass, Cell Phone, Wallet, Muliti tool etc

EMP- Electro Magnetic Pulse (also called EM-pulse), where a burst of energy from a solar flare or nuclear bomb blows out the power grid and everything with electronics in them such as TV's, radios, car ignitions etc.

FAK = First Aid Kit

FYI = For Your Information

GHB = Get Home Bag, same as BOB

GOOD = Get Out Of Dodge bag (another name for a BOB

INCH Bag = I'm Not Coming Home Bag (another name for a BOB but designed for very long term use)

IMHO = In My Honest Opinion

KFS = Knife, Fork, Spoon

LED = Light Emitting Diode ( new type of flashlight / bulb system)

MRE = Meals Ready to Eat

NBC = Nuclear, Bacteriological & Chemical

NESW = Never Eat Shredded Wheat (method of remembering points of compass in clockwise motion)

No Duff = This is the real thing, not a practise

PMA = Positive Mental Attitude

PSK = Personal Survival Kit = normally a small tin or pouch containing a mini survival kit, popular with soldiers venture explorers etc

PSP = Personal Survival Plan

PAW = Post Apocalyptic World

PDW = Personal defence Weapon

PEK = Personal Escape Kit

PPPPPP = Proper Planning & Preparation, Prevents Poor Performance

PREP = Preparations

POCSIE = Planning, ordering, controlling, supporting, informing, evaluating (stages in planning a bug out event)

A RETREAT = Place of safety to live in during disaster, can be your home if modified or a camper van/ mobile home or purpose built facility.

RECCE = Reconnaissance

SAK = Swiss Army Knife

SERE = Survival, Escape, Resistance, Evasion

SHTF- Shit Hits The Fan, meaning when some sort of disaster hits us. A variation is WTSHTF (When The Shit Hits The Fan)

SITX = Situation X (Unknown future catastrophe)

SITREP - Situation Report (Feedback from someone involved in an event)

SSSSSS- Sound, Shape, Shine, Shadow, Smell, Silhouette- 
The considerations needed for stealth tactical movement without being seen:- 
Dont make unnecessary SOUND or noise 
Break up your SHAPE with camouflage 
Dont let you kits SHINE in the sun 
Stay in SHADOWS and try not to cast a SHADOW 
Dont use perfumed soaps or aftershaves, don't smoke, and watch out with camp fires because the SMELL of cooking (and the smoke) will give you away. 
Stay off the hilltops and ridgelines so you dont stand out as a SILHOUETTE

TEOTWAWKI = The End Of The World As We Know It, a complete social collapse or mega-disaster

TV = Travel Vest (used as Bug out vest)


----------



## WVTactics

Lucky Jim said:


> *ACRONYMS*
> I found this list somewhere, some are used a lot, but others hardly at all, and I doubt whether most prepares know them all off by heart (I don't). No sweat, just write them in full in your posts if you like, that way people won't have to scramble for a list like this to refresh their memory..
> 
> ABC = Atomic, Bacteriological, Chemical
> 
> BBBB- Breathing, Bleeding, Breaks and Burns, order of diagnosis and treatment for casualties
> 
> BIVVY = Bivouac (type of shelter)
> 
> Bug Out = basically it means if you as a person or family have to flee your home, town or place of work because the place has become to dangerous to stay in.
> 
> BOB = Bug Out Bag. A Rucksack, travel bag or container containing survival tools, clothing, food and kit, should last 72 hours plus or even a few weeks if topped up from a cache.
> 
> BOR = Bug Out Route
> 
> BOV (1) = Bug Out Vest. A travel vest fitted out like a BOB
> 
> BOV (2) = Bug Out Vehicle. A vehicle modified to help you bug out and sustain you during your journey, In the US its often a 4x4 like a Jeep, and in Europe its often a camper van. BOVs really should be capable of being lived in for at least a week, so they should have sleeping space, cookers, water, toilet, storage etc. But in the US the trend is for big powerful go anywhere 4x4s. Single folks tend towards the 4x4s, family guys the campers. Some folks have B O Boats, other cycles, other horses and a few light aircraft / microlights.
> 
> Cache = A remotely located store of food, fuel, and extra kit for survivalists to draw on, usually sited somewhere along the chosen Bug Out Route
> 
> CASEVAC = Casualty Evacuation
> 
> EDC = Every Day Carry. Its a list of items that the seriously prepared will never venture out of the house without. Knife, Flashlight, Compass, Cell Phone, Wallet, Mulitool etc
> 
> EMP- Electro Magnetic Pulse (also called EM-pulse), where a burst of energy from a solar flare or nuclear bomb blows out the power grid and everything with electronics in them such as TV's, radios, car ignitions etc.
> 
> FAK = First Aid Kit
> 
> FYI = For Your Information
> 
> GHB = Get Home Bag, same as BOB
> 
> GOOD = Get Out Of Dodge bag (another name for a BOB
> 
> INCH Bag = I'm Not Coming Home Bag (another name for a BOB but designed for very long term use)
> 
> IMHO = In My Honest Opinion
> 
> KFS = Knife, Fork, Spoon
> 
> LED = Light Emitting Diode ( new type of flashlight / bulb system)
> 
> MRE = Meals Ready to Eat
> 
> NBC = Nuclear, Bacteriological & Chemical
> 
> NESW = Never Eat Shredded Wheat (method of remembering points of compass in clockwise motion)
> 
> No Duff = This is the real thing, not a practise
> 
> PMA = Positive Mental Attitude
> 
> PSK = Personal Survival Kit = normally a small tin or pouch containing a mini survival kit, popular with soldiers venture explorers etc
> 
> PSP = Personal Survival Plan
> 
> PAW = Post Apocalyptic World
> 
> PDW = Personal defence Weapon
> 
> PEK = Personal Escape Kit
> 
> PPPPPP = Proper Planning & Preparation, Prevents Poor Performance
> 
> PREP = Preparations
> 
> POCSIE = Planning, ordering, controlling, supporting, informing, evaluating (stages in planning a bug out event)
> 
> A RETREAT = Place of safety to live in during disaster, can be your home if modified or a camper van/ mobile home or purpose built facility.
> 
> RECCE = Reconnaissance
> 
> SAK = Swiss Army Knife
> 
> SERE = Survival, Escape, Resistance, Evasion
> 
> SHTF- Shit Hits The Fan, meaning when some sort of disaster hits us. A variation is WTSHTF (When The Shit Hits The Fan)
> 
> SITX = Situation X (Unknown future catastrophe)
> 
> SITREP - Situation Report (Feedback from someone involved in an event)
> 
> SSSSSS- Sound, Shape, Shine, Shadow, Smell, Silhouette-
> The considerations needed for stealth tactical movement without being seen:-
> Dont make unnecessary SOUND or noise
> Break up your SHAPE with camouflage
> Dont let you kits SHINE in the sun
> Stay in SHADOWS and try not to cast a SHADOW
> Dont use perfumed soaps or aftershaves, don't smoke, and watch out with camp fires because the SMELL of cooking (and the smoke) will give you away.
> Stay off the hilltops and ridgelines so you dont stand out as a SILHOUETTE
> 
> TEOTWAWKI = The End Of The World As We Know It, a complete social collapse or mega-disaster
> 
> TV = Travel Vest (used as Bug out vest)


Amazing job Jim


----------



## insatiable ONE

WVTactics said:


> Amazing job Jim


Ya, what he said.


----------



## JDE101

I agree--that's a pretty good list, Jim. There were a few I hadn't heard before. Thank you for posting it here.:smile:


----------



## Lucky Jim

Hey I thought of some more-

IARJFY- (I'm All Right Jack F*** You) This is a survival strategy in which your sole concern is keeping yourself and your family alive, and to hell with everybody else..

LTEEO- (Let them Eat Each Other) This strategy means lying low in stealth mode for a while until the starving gangs have shot and eaten each other.


----------



## preppermama

Excellent work, Jim!


----------



## survival

Good job all (and Jim). I post this under prepper tools and have it as a sticky.


----------



## erick619

Here is SurvivalBlog.com 's Glossary of Terms. Hopefully this helps everyone!


----------



## Luma

Lucky Jim said:


> *ACRONYMS AND TERMS*
> I found this list somewhere, it looks pretty complete but if any are missing, post them in this thread.
> Some are used a lot, but others hardly at all, and I doubt whether most preppers know them all off by heart (I don't).
> No sweat, just write them in full in your posts if you like, that way people won't have to scramble for a list like this to refresh their memory..


Really nice, thank you for this.


----------



## Lattice

Good job Jim. Though Ive typically heard a few explained differently. Like, a GOOD bag would be packed and treated the same as an INCH bag. And its seven Ps not six. Ill let you guess what the extra one is


----------



## rice paddy daddy

And don't forget BUG - Back Up Gun, because "two guns is one, and one gun is none." In other words, if something goes wrong with your primary weapon, a spare is very very handy to have.
Something I personally learned, long ago and far away in The Land Of Enchantment: It is better to have a weapon and not need it, than to need a weapon and not have one.


----------



## Lucky Jim

As a Brit, this one would apply to us when it hits the fan - *WWATF* (We're Well And Truly F****d) 
because there's virtually a blanket ban on guns for ordinary citizens over here, although crim gangs in the big cities seem to be able to get them easily enough!
Heck even most of our cops are not armed, can you believe that??
Check a mob beating up 2 Brit cops (in white shirts) in London who have only got truncheons and pepper sprays to defend themselves-


----------



## Joe

I found your list to be very helpful. Another variation for NESW that i learned as a scoutmaster was" never eat soggy waffles"


----------



## A Watchman

Here is the big boy!

A Glossary of Survival and Preparedness Acronyms/Terms ? SurvivalBlog.com


----------



## Illini Warrior

a moldy oldie from 2012 - lookee at all the members that have gone by the wayside ....


----------



## inceptor

Illini Warrior said:


> a moldy oldie from 2012 - lookee at all the members that have gone by the wayside ....


Yeah, I was thinking the same thing last night. Some I wish would come back, others not so much. Some didn't stick around long enough to get an opinion one way or another.


----------

